# Other fish in Betta genus



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I know there are a lot of fish in the Betta genus besides Betta splendens. I was wondering if anyone here keeps/breeds those other types. Also, a lot of these species are endangered. I am interested in breeding the more endangered species of betta for conservation purposes. If you know of who to contact about doing that, or how I can start helping conserve them, then please tell me how.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116188

This thread has a heap of information on it. 

Also, Setsuna on here keeps a lot of wild bettas from the splendens complex so I would probably contact him if you are seriously considering purchasing/breeding wild bettas.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I know there are a lot of different betta wild types, but I was wondering what conservation groups there are because some of the wild types are listed as endangered.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Only one I can think of is the IBC species maintenance program.

While many betta species are endangered in the wild, their population numbers are often quite secure in captivity. We regularly have a number of species that are listed as endangered/critically endangered come through the wholesaler here. Then you add to that breeders and hobbyists such as myself and the situation for many while not ideal, is far from dire.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

How do I join one of those programs? Also, who sells/supplies stock for that kind of conservation?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not sure as I am not a member of the IBC or the species program. 

However, many of the splendens complex of species are highly endangered due to both habitat destruction and hybridism. Setsuna who is a member here usually has some pairs of various species for sale, or can put you in contact with someone who does. 

If you are going to get serious about breeding wilds, the best thing I would advise is to do a lot of reading first. Their needs and care requirements can be quite different from a domesticated betta depending on their species.


----------

